# [RLR] Indiana hoarding ratties say hello!



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

5 ratties came to Rattie Love Rescue from Indiana. There were part of a hoarding case, which a shelter took the rats from and released them to a small animal rescue. The small animal rescue contacted a few rescues, but all the IN ones were full. So, they contacted us. EARPS rescue not only fostered the rats - At least 8 that were to be sent here - but they also found homes along the way!

The 5 (3 males, 2 females) that ended up here are battling persistent/reoccurring URI's, possibly due to the horrendous conditions they were in (kept in 10 gal tanks with cedar, all mixed sexes - I believe there were 23 rats in a few 10 gal tanks but my numbers may be off as my memory isn't the best!), filled with animal waste and filth. The small animal rescue told me that they almost couldn't keep their stomachs from emptying when they caught a whiff of the tanks.  Other animals horded in this situation were mice (about 40, I believe), snakes and cats. :? 

Anyhow, here they are!

*Jake*




























*Max*




























*Peanut*




























*Kora*




























*Zina*


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They're all ADORABLE... I especially like Jake and Zina!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ok spooky! all those rats have the same names as some of my good friends at school...and they all look like the people whose names they have!!!! scaryylol. but ya verry cute


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cute

I like the skull fleece too lol


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

They are so adorable! Zina's markings are so cute!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

so cute! kora's adorable!


----------

